# rookie just starting to plan N scale layout



## jimbostan (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,
I'm wondering if there's such a thing as a 'Y' track or a 'merge' track to merge two rail paths into one without switching? I'm sure I'm not using the right terminology. It's been suggested that I could simply use a turnout backwards....ie....depending on the switch position the train on one path would simply pass through the turnout nicely while a train on the other path would be able to 'push' itself through the closed switch...........comments?...suggestions?

........thanks in advance............J


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey there- you're going to have fun! I'm also new at this, but to answer the second part of your question, my trains definitely won't push through a turnout- generally they derail. But maybe that doesn't hold true for all types of track? (I'm using Peco stuff).

Al


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't understand why you would want to push through a closed turnout. Why not just switch it and allow things to flow as intended?


----------



## jimbostan (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,
I can switch it but if there was a 'merge' type track or some way of doing it with a switch (ie..trains can push through a closed switch) then that would be one less switching operation to worry about.

Assuming a 'merge' track does not exist it's probably best to do it right and wire up the switch.

.........thanks for the responses...................J


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think there must be a solution to this. The guys who run trams have something called a trailing point I think it's called. There may be someone on here who can supply you with details or find a place that deals in tram track.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Merge track*

Jimboston;

It took a slow read through, ( At my age everything is done slowly!) and some thought to understand your question. The nearest thing I can think of related to your "merge track" is a spring-loaded turnout.(Turnout is a model railroad term for a track switch). [either name is OK, I just used "turnout" from habit, and I didn't know if you were aware of it.]
The full sized, real railroads (which we modelers call "prototypes") refer to them as "spring switches". Spring switches when thrown to one route, could be navigated from the other route by a locomotive temporarily pushing the points over to the opposite position, against the pressure of a spring. Spring switches were rare on the prototype railroads, except for trolley/streetcar lines. They are very, very, seldom modeled as our trains just don't have enough weight to do this reliably. They would just derail. You could simulate the operation of a spring switch by using an optical detector to sense the train's approach, and throw the turnout automatically. 
There is another odd track arrangement called "gantlet track", that I thought you might be referring to, but it does not do what you want.
My advice: Wire up the turnout, and either throw it yourself, or use a photocell sensor to do it automatically.

Hope that answers your question.

Traction fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This is what Iwas thinking of, you can run round a reversing loop and come back without having to change a point.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As the guys have suggested you could use a 'spring' turnout. I would bet
you'd have a lot of derailing of those light N scale cars. Locos would likely
make it through fine.

There is a Y turnout available and especially if you used Atlas with an
Atlas twin coil motor you possibly could get the 'spring' action. Better
would be to actually throw the points and avoid the derailing problem.
You would have to removed\ the spring 'latch' on a Peco turnout.

Cycleops:

Where did you find that beautiful 'girder rail' streetcar track turnout?
I used those cast by ORR when I built an HO streetcar layout.

Don


----------



## jimbostan (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for your responses guys.

Cycleops....yes...that is (was?) the sort of thing I was looking for. But I'm now agreeing with the majority and will wire a turnout properly. (Thanks Cycleops...I'm getting used to the lingo)

However, after some more political negotiations on the home front I've acquired more floor space so I can now move up to HO. I'm building this layout as grandkids are the way and it seems that HO may be better for manual dexterity (theirs and mine...not to mention it'll be easier on my eyesight)

..........thanks again....................J


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> Where did you find that beautiful 'girder rail' streetcar track turnout?
> I used those cast by ORR when I built an HO streetcar layout.
> 
> Don


It came from this site: http://proto87.co.uk/electric-avenue-tram-streetcar-track.shtml


----------

